# Looking for a Gym in Maadi



## BusyNina (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.

My husband is looking for a gym in Maadi (all eating and drinking and no exercise in the two months since we got here - he's growing out of his clothes!). He would like treadmill and weights, but not one of those giant places full of beautiful people and thumping music. Does anyone know of a reasonably priced place like that in Maadi? (we are in the midan Victoria area).

Many thanks in advance
Nina


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I've never used it, so can't comment, but for proximity you'd struggle to beat the CSA.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Samia Allouba, they have a nice gym, and a steam and sauna too. I paid 2900 for a year membership but you can get monthly or 6 month memberships. It is just off 213 - not far from midan victoria at all!


----------

